

Apple's "in-app purchase" service for iOS bypassed by Russian hacker - rangibaby
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/07/ios-in-app-purchase-service-hacked/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29

======
madmax108
His latest blog post ([http://www.in-appstore.com/2012/07/please-read-
personal-appe...](http://www.in-appstore.com/2012/07/please-read-personal-
appeal-from-in.html)) ends with:

"PS: Dear hackers, SourceCode will be available in couple of weeks."

Something to look forward to! :)

